# Porcupine Gulch Ghost Town 2010



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

"Arty" pumpkin shot 


















Lighting testing, this likely will be home to a different ghoul in the final setup.









And the most exciting of all: weeding through and picking music and sound effects for the outdoor ambiance loop. Excitement!

Thanks all for looking and more to come as the weeks progress.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love your facades and the lighting looks great in some of those shots. I especially like the lighting used in that Fotography facade. I'll keep tuning in so to speak to see what's new.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking GREAT so Far


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I love it... especially the theme, design, props, and lighting... lol

Very unique theme. And lots of detail. 

I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. That is very cool.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I love your backyard! It reminds me of the Ghost Town area of Knott's Berry Farm.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

First putting out of anything transpired today...so far, lights only basically, and one prop....the advantage of setting up in the backyard is can do a gradual roll out since we are only ones who see it until it is ready. We'll be adding a few things a day no doubt with the graveyard and pumpkin carving and such reserved for day before the party and Halloween...


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Today I will likely be digging out the props for the building facade and swapping some out...more photos to come when the first layer of items is up.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Incredible.

So is this for a haunt or just a party?

Can't wait to see more


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

HallowsEveUK said:


> Incredible.
> 
> So is this for a haunt or just a party?
> 
> Can't wait to see more


We don't get many trick or treaters here (San Francisco bay area) anymore, coupled with it being in backyard...we do a full fledged set up, indoor scenes, fog, lights, soundtracks, animatronics but mostly for our own amusement, a party and invited guests. Tried to figure out a way to broaden audience but none so far are practical...

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds great. Shame about the TOT's though.

Looking forward to seeing what else you do with it all. Be great to see a video!


----------



## Gypsy_reader (Oct 15, 2010)

That is so very cool!! I want you to come do my house!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the set up a lot. Lots of work went into it. Help me out though. So, the first picture... is that a mini facade and the other picture is a full sized facade or am I going crazy?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> I like the set up a lot. Lots of work went into it. Help me out though. So, the first picture... is that a mini facade and the other picture is a full sized facade or am I going crazy?


Thank you very much! And no, you aren't crazy heh...the buildings in the very first photo on first page are about 6 feet tall (they come from a old Miller's Outpost western clothing store) and the other building is full-size.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

wow! what a great backyard! lighting really transforms it for halloween

i would of guessed southwestern states, but really cool to have that setup in the bay area

i'm jealous


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Count Chocula said:


> wow! what a great backyard! lighting really transforms it for halloween
> 
> i would of guessed southwestern states, but really cool to have that setup in the bay area
> 
> i'm jealous


Thank you very much, and yes, just the basic lighting really does help out the structures  Thanks for the comments!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

That's aMAZing!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

HellsKitchenette said:


> That's aMAZing!!


Thank you very much!

More stuff creeping out slowly

First full size figure to come out to play is the voodoo lady









Delightfully creepy she is, and one of my favorites

Along with her familiar...









And some general decorations









Monkeybat!


















Last but not least, old Jedidah here has been sitting in that mine shaft building a mighty long time


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

More full figures and ghouls received permanent placement today.




































Much more to be placed here and on the main lawn for the cemetery setups.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is SO cool!! love the guy in the jail, and the skelly here with the rifle, too awesome!!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good, but will TOT's see this?


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

whoa! this makes my stuff look so lame.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

You did a great job with your haunt! I love the lighting too.....very nicely there...!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

feedmelies said:


> Looks good, but will TOT's see this?


Basically, last year our neighborhood got five TOT's, and about that the year before...neighborhood kids there are see it, and invited guests and their kids from work/school/parents church/friends, etc etc..it is in our backyard, though, so not visible just driving down the street.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

mic214 said:


> You did a great job with your haunt! I love the lighting too.....very nicely there...!!!


Thank you very much, this isn't all the stuff yet...more coming and more night shots plus. Thanks again!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Regions Beyond said:


> Basically, last year our neighborhood got five TOT's, and about that the year before...neighborhood kids there are see it, and invited guests and their kids from work/school/parents church/friends, etc etc..*it is in our backyard, though,* so not visible just driving down the street.


Yeah, that's why I asked.

My neighborhood doesn't get many TOT's either. This is the first year I'm decorating my house instead of a friend's, so I put up signs telling people that I will have a haunt on Halloween. Hopefully it works.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Great stuff! Really love the lighting, and of course, love your username.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

AuraofForeboding said:


> Great stuff! Really love the lighting, and of course, love your username.


Heh, thanks very much...yours is pretty good too  And yes, lighting makes a huge difference


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

In the night, in the dark...from this very evening...


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

Great lighting. What are you using to light the tombstones?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

feedmelies said:


> Great lighting. What are you using to light the tombstones?


That is actually just a strobe captured at very low shutter speed/large light apeture heh. It works decently well in person though


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

that is awesome!!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you keep those buildings up all year?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

LadyRohan said:


> Do you keep those buildings up all year?


Yes, the buildings are up year-round...the large one is a front on my dad's shop/storage shed (a pre-fabricated building).


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow...you've done a fantastic job


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

WOWEE!!
I like it a lot!!!!


----------

